# 93018 with a 93350-26???



## crhunt78 (Feb 24, 2012)

When a cardiologist reads and interprets a Stress Echo in the hospital setting, I have been using code 93350-26.  Do I need to add a 93018 for the interpretation of the stress test as well?  This is my first time coding these so I'm just learning all of the "ins and outs."  Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 27, 2012)

HILLIC said:


> When a cardiologist reads and interprets a Stress Echo in the hospital setting, I have been using code 93350-26.  Do I need to add a 93018 for the interpretation of the stress test as well?  This is my first time coding these so I'm just learning all of the "ins and outs."  Thanks in advance for your advice!



If you look in the 2012 CPT book at the guidelines in the echocardiography section this DID change a little bit in 2012. CPT has clarified to say if you're doing just the professional component on BOTH the stress test and stress echo (like you would in a facility setting) that you will report only 93351-26. You will also see in the CPT book that you can't report the stress test codes with the 93351.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## crhunt78 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------

